# Quick Intro



## Rod259

Hi All.

Just joined here because we plan on moving to France when we retire next year(hopefully). Will be doing much lurking no doubt and a lot of reading for sure but will probably be asking some silly questions in the coming weeks. Already seen lots of great info and looking forward to making it a reality and getting stuck in to French bureaucracy(not  ).

Thanks, Rod


----------



## Crabtree

Actually French bureaucracy is fairly straightforward to navigate successfully provided you start off right and have your paperwork sorted such as having the same name on your passport as your birth certificate and marriage certificate if applicable for example


----------



## Rod259

Crabtree said:


> Actually French bureaucracy is fairly straightforward to navigate successfully provided you start off right and have your paperwork sorted such as having the same name on your passport as your birth certificate and marriage certificate if applicable for example


Thanks for the tip. That's good to know and should appeal to my admin OCD. It's a small price to pay to get to the goal.


----------



## 255

@Rod259 -- Welcome to the forum and enjoy the journey! Cheers, 255


----------



## Rod259

255 said:


> @Rod259 -- Welcome to the forum and enjoy the journey! Cheers, 255


Thanks. Trying to get my preparation in early and definitely here for the long trip. It's a big step and we need to be as informed as possible.


----------

